
New Firefox extension turns Amazon.com into illegal free-for-all - raju
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10112541-2.html
======
ChaitanyaSai
I find the greasemonkey script that cross-references our public library
network (for books!) much more awesome and useful.

Here it is: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8432>

A very minor tweak allows me to use it for Boston.

~~~
jamesbritt
Book Burro

<http://www.bookburro.org/>

Finds item at both online stores and numerous libraries, including my local
ones.

~~~
ChaitanyaSai
Wow! This is impressive, thanks.

------
jcl
It's a silly thing to get worked up over. People who want to steal content can
simply copy-and-paste the info from Amazon to the P2P search; this extension
is merely saving them a step.

~~~
ivankirigin
I think this kind of thing is actually really important.

People don't want to admit the rampant rate of piracy.

This often comes up with respect to Tipjoy in our plans to expand to payments
for digital content. While we're going to be flexible in mandating payment for
those merchants that want it, I'm really interested in the voluntary payment
side.

Potential partners often ask about our payment rates, and I usually then ask
about their payment rates. What percentage of people consuming the content
actually bought it? I doubt they actually know. Considering only a few percent
of music on ipods is purchased in the iTunes store, I wouldn't be surprised if
voluntary payment increased their effective payment rates.

~~~
Tichy
So what is the rampant installment rate of that greasemonkey script?

~~~
ivankirigin
The press about this will probably have a bigger impact than the script

------
jobeirne
As horrible as that is, it's really funny.

~~~
light3
Yes this is genius ^_^_^_^_^

------
elliot42
Headline title is totally misleading.

